# I Love Commercials



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

OK I admit it - I love TV COMMERCIALs and especially info-mercials. Even as a small child I would stop playing with my toys and watch the commercials on TV.

I don't buy just anything sold on TV - and I CAN stop whenever I want - so it's NOT an addiction. Right?









Stuff I have bought on TV:

Little Giant Ladder - Love it - kinda heavy for RV use - Love it
Kodak Easy Share 5500 All in One Printer - Love it - And really love the cheap ink
Oxy Clean - OK stuff
Shark Steam Mop - Mothers Day Gift for the DW - DW Loves it and I like to spoil her.
Roto Tool - OK
Orange Glow - OK
Paint Pads - OK
Wagner Paint Sprayer - OK
Rosetta Stone Learn Spanish - Still in the wrapper

I was going to buy my cat - one of those automatic self-cleaning litter boxes but I got him a remote controlled mouse instead. Maybe next year?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I Hate those infomercials.....I can start watching one, and think- what a joke! By the end of the commercial, I'm convinced that I could not live one more minute without it....

Except that Sham-wow product. Or maybe it's just Vince.


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

I was kind of surprised not to see the Sham-WOW on your list of purchases...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I Hate those infomercials.....I can start watching one, and think- what a joke! By the end of the commercial, I'm convinced that I could not live one more minute without it....


Oh yeah! My experience exactly.

R.I.P. Billy Mays.


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

burleson said:


> I was kind of surprised not to see the Sham-WOW on your list of purchases...


Gotta get some of those Sham-Wows. I did get some yellow micro-fiber cloths in the automotive section at Costco. They actually work well.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Info-mercials crack me up. I view them as really cheap entertainment.

Yesterday I saw the absolute funniest info-mercial ever. I actually thought it was a spoof when it first came on but it was 100% serious. It was advertising the Potty Putter. YUP! You can now practice your golf putt while sitting on the potty! I ask, Who can live with out this little invention??? It was available on Amazon.com when I was looking it up to show it to DH and they only had 2 left in stock!

Micah


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

FlashG said:


> OK I admit it - I love TV COMMERCIALs and especially info-mercials. Even as a small child I would stop playing with my toys and watch the commercials on TV.
> 
> I don't buy just anything sold on TV - and I CAN stop whenever I want - so it's NOT an addiction. Right?
> 
> ...


"Dos cerveza por favor" is all that matters....What the heck is Rosetta still doing in the wrapper ?????


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

[

"Dos Cervesas por favor" is all that matters....What the heck is Rosetta still doing in the wrapper ?????
[/quote]

Does that mean: two beers please!


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

FlashG said:


> I was kind of surprised not to see the Sham-WOW on your list of purchases...


Gotta get some of those Sham-Wows. I did get some yellow micro-fiber cloths in the automotive section at Costco. They actually work well.
[/quote]

Hey we use the Sham-Wows to wipe down the shower and tub in the TT after we take a shower. Work great!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I find it very amuzing that there is now a TV show "pitchmen" dedicated to the two clowns that sell all that stuff. Watched one episode and now my son wants to buy the "grater plater"

The TV show is now an hour long infomercial...


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh I forgot about our VEGI-MATIC ! !









My Mom got it in the 60's - it's ours now and we still use it to make french fries.

We also had the CHOP-A-MATIC. A newer version is still available. Me thinks my sister got the chop-a-matic when Mom died. I better re-read the will.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I find it very amuzing that there is now a TV show "pitchmen" dedicated to the two clowns that sell all that stuff. Watched one episode and now my son wants to buy the "grater plater"
> 
> The TV show is now an hour long infomercial...


I liked the show partly because I appreciated that brilliance in that premise. Whether you like informercials or think they're the spawn of satan, you gotta love the genius of the idea for that show.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Pampered chef makes a Chop O Matic which I have had for years and use it weekly. Better quaility than the tv version and the price is around the same


----------

